
Parents would you use this 'AirBNB for toys' service? - elliottrisby
I’m playing with the idea of creating a startup that lets parents share their un-used kids toys with other kids. So many toys end up in landfill each year. It would be nice to do something about it.<p>I’d love to get any feedback on this idea from parents on Hacker News and whether you would use such a service.<p>The platform&#x2F;service essentially works like this:<p>1. You log into our platform<p>2. You submit a photo and description of your toy, age etc<p>3. Depending on the toy, we then match you with other parents that are in need of similar toys<p>4. We send out environmentally friendly packaging for you to send send the toy off<p>5. We then clean the toy, package it up nicely and send it onto another parent for their kids to enjoy<p>Would you use such a service?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
dragonwriter
> I'm playing with the idea of creating a startup that lets parents share
> their un-used kids toys with other kids.

By "share" do you mean "rent" the way most services that use the description
"sharing" do (as suggested by the reference to AirBNB, a rental intermediary,
as well)? Because your description of the operation doesn't sound like sharing
or even the rental that often goes by the name of "sharing", but like a
matchmaking services that replaces donating/selling (or buying)
used/secondhand toys with a more involved process than typical donation
scenarios (for the person giving the toy), but possibly less involved that
typical sales scenarios.

I can see how, if the payments received were right, that might be attractive
as opposed to existing options. If you really do mean AirBnB style rental, I
think that would be less attractive -- part of the reason to get rid of no-
longer-used toys is to reclaim the space.

------
AznHisoka
That sounds way way too much work.. what do I get in return? $20? That's how
much I should paid simply for doing spending the time to login, and submit a
photo, let alone give it away.

~~~
kspaans
Yup. Similarly if someone is already so fed up with the toy that they are
going to throw it away (rather than give it away in their local classified
ads), how do you convince them to go through the effort of putting it on your
service?

------
DanBC
No.

I'd give toys that my child has outgrown to a younger relative.

If they didn't want it I'd donate to charity shops. (I guess these are like
thrift shops in US).

------
tlb
When surveying people if they'd use a service, you should say how much it
would cost.

~~~
elliottrisby
Thanks for this feedback. Was still evaluating the cost.

~~~
GFischer
Maybe give some price brackets?

I recently filled out an NBA.com survey that had an interesting method... it
started by asking "would you buy X subscription for 100 dollars?" then gave
different options (most were cheaper), instead of presenting all options
(which makes people choose the cheapest)

------
hitsurume
Pretty sure there is a business that does something like this already and it
was featured in an episode of Shark Tank like a year or two ago.

~~~
csorrell
The company you're referring to went under a few years ago...
[http://sharktankblog.com/toygaroo-bankruptcy-update-from-
for...](http://sharktankblog.com/toygaroo-bankruptcy-update-from-former-cto/)

------
kohanz
We use a local toy lending library. $40/year for unlimited access to toys for
2 weeks at a time.

------
LarryMade2
There are some toy library programs out there, one off hand is Libratu -
[http://www.libratu.com/](http://www.libratu.com/) dog slow if you put a lot
of data in it but may give you inspiration.

------
chrisbrandow
I would use a service that sent me one bin that I could fill and send in. No
questions asked just like basically do with Goodwill.

~~~
elliottrisby
Thankyou!

